# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  ایجاد فرم

## com12151337

سلام 
سال نو بر همگی مبارک
بنده منوهای برنامه ام که تحت اکسس 2010 هست را با xml نوشتم  دو سئوال داشتم .
1- آیا  با xml میتونم فرم بنویسم شبیه فرم های اکس؟ 
2- برای باز کردن یک فرم اکسس نیاز دارم بالای همان فرم از منوهای xml باشه طراحی کردم در یک لحظه ظاهر میشه ولی متاسافنه بالا نمیاد و فقط فرم مربوطه ظاهر میشه؟
یا علی

----------


## com12151337

سلام کسی نیست کمک کنه؟

----------


## com12151337

سلام
متاسفانه در این سایت خیلی دوستان کم رنگ هستن :ناراحت:

----------

